# Como hacer antena tv para auto



## danielarias (Jul 3, 2008)

hola no encontre en el foro una antena de tv para uto alguien tiene algun diseño, me gustaria ver tv en mi auto


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2008)

bueno pues las antenas pa tv, son simples dipolos orientados hacia el emisor de tv.
en tu caso seria complejo pues tu auto se mueve y cambia de direccion constantemente, sin mencionar q depende de q tv tengas y la impedancia del cable antena, para luego saber q medida de dipolos y cuantos colocarle.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola, en algún sitio he visto una especie de dipolo doble cerrado, es como si montaras dos dipolos cruzados, dando una relativa omnididección de recepción, pero recuerda que los dipolos tienen una longitud equivalente a media onda, lo cual es muy engorroso por el tamaño, todo esto dependiendo de en que frecuencia se quiera recibir la TV, en España por su frecuencia UHF es relativamente fácil es cosa de pocos centímetros, pero si tu pretendes recibir VHF se complica por su tamaño. También puedes usar un elemento vertical de cuarto de onda, este es el mas fácil de montar en un auto, pero es menos eficaz dado que la polarización de emisión es horizontal y el elemento de cuarto de onda es la mínima expresión de antena


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2008)

Si amigo, pero recuerda que los dipolos de tv son cortos, debido a q la frecuencia de transmision es de vhf o sea very high frequenci. lo cual indica que la onda no es muy larga y por ende no seria de gran tamaño el dipolo.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 3, 2008)

Bueno cortos..cortos en VHF un metro de longitud de onda, osea medio metro para VHf y unos 30 centímetros para UHF, por cierto yo tengo una antenita para "2 metros " VHF que tiene 5,25 metros..jeje lo que son las antenas y las fabrican de 7 metros revisa el catalogo de DIAMOD x-510 x-710...esta puesta en un auto da la nota...jaja


----------

